
Android, and How It Will Take Over the World - fiaz
http://gizmodo.com/5397215/giz-explains-android-and-how-it-will-take-over-the-world
======
jsz0
Android is really great for competition. All these handset makers can compete
with each other on pricing, features, performance and design and not worry
about the OS or developing their own third party application library. I don't
think Android will fully Windows-ize the handset market though because both
Apple and RIM are very strong. It could go 20/20/20 with the last 20% being a
mix-mash of WebOS, Windows Mobile, etc. I think Nokia will jump on the Android
train sooner or later. Maybe Palm as well. The way things are heading I'm not
sure Windows Mobile is going to even exist in a few years. I think it's more
likely Microsoft will make a first party Zune Phone and WM will be forgotten.

